# LGB mogul Phoenix BigSound 2K2 + Lenz gold installation



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

LGB mogul Phoenix BigSound 2K2 + Lenz gold installation 

After hearing a Phoenix sound card in an Accucraft k-36 I was literally blown away! 

As an HO modeller I have heard many sound systems and to me most are really poor! So bad I haven’t been tempted to install any in HO. 

Being only new to garden railways I’m not rushing into anything to do with control systems until I have more room to start laying track. Being an HO Lenz DCC user I think I would like to continue this out doors. 

Hearing the K-36 I’m now temped to install my first G scale decoder and sound system into an LGB mogul (not factory sound). 

I plan to use the Lenz gold, and Phoenix BigSound 2K2, could anyone offer any advice to installing this lash up into my loco? 

I’m pretty good with DCC installations, but I’m more interested in the sound aspects, especially the best way to tackle a sound cam, and speaker in the mogul. 

Thanks 

From G scale


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All LGB moguls had the speaker mounted in the tender. 

Most had the sound card in the tender, MTS with factory sound had these in the engines (Coke version for one). 

Plenty of room in the tender for installations and you can use the LGB reed switches that mount on the truck for the bell and whistle if desired, but with the Lenz system you probably will not do/need this.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Save some money and use the Phoenix P5 that is built for DCC use. Same great sound, less $


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike, 

You are right! Somehow I managed to confuse myself; the P5 is the way to go! 

I think the best way will be to just get the bits and have a go! 

When I finished my current project I think I may start work on her, but for now purchase the parts.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just to close the post out, I finally received my Phoenix sound card.

I decide to install it into my Connie, but the mogul will be next.

I was not surprised by how good the Lenz gold maxi (+ hybrid drive) decoder is, as I have used its smaller cousin in HO. I especially love the smooth motor control and BEMF. I know some purists don’t like BEMF on decoders as real trains don’t behave this way.

The phoenix performs very well; I easily programmed it using the programming software and cable. The fact that this works just amazed me! I’m not sure why I had convinced myself that the computer interface wouldn’t work.

I have simply placed the speaker in the tender, no fancy enclosures as yet. I think it sounds great, and I am very critical of sound systems, the test will be to see what the train buddies think.

As I don’t have an outdoor layout I can’t fully test the capabilities of the phoenix (which is code for drive the neighbours mad!







), but I hope to set up a loop on the lawn temporarily and enjoy it in the next few weekends!


----------

